# What type of girls are you attracted to?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly how to ask this, but what are kind of girls are guys attracted to? I notice that it varies from person to person, but on the whole, if someone has an attractive face then he/she will get noticed by the opposite sex. I notice that guys will talk about a girl they like, but in my mind I have absolutely no idea what kind of girl they're talking about. So what do guys like? the rich girl? Girl that dresses extremely well and drives a nice car? Girl that is ultra-feminine? the goof ball? Socially awkward? Nerd? Girl that has a pretty sister and all her friends are pretty? A normal, average girl? The sweet heart? I really don't think I can group people into a category as everyone is different. As a side note, I don't really have a type except for the fact that I'm not crazy about the hot pretty boy (e.g. Brad Pitt, Ashton Kutcher, super metrosexual).


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I like a girl that is attractive, of course, but that covers such a wide range of different people. I find supermodels attractive like most guys but I also find that a girl with a non-traditional face can be interesting-looking and unique. Personally, I like a girl that is thin, perhaps more thin than most guys are into. A nice flat stomach is one of the hottest things ever...along with a nice butt.

Now, moving onto the non-superficial stuff...I like a girl that isn't too needy, can hold her own but isn't bossy, can relax and just chill out and go with the flow but also likes to be active and go on fun romantic adventures. I like a girl who appreciates me for me and likes to have a good time but isn't tooooo crazy a partier. Finally I like someone who is intelligent, worldly, and doesn't complain every five seconds...basically the opposite of my gf ...lol ...


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

This is tough. I, like I assume most men, are attracted to different types of women. I will say that personality goes a LONG way for me. I've known several women who are attractive physically but their personality makes them not attractive to me at all. Same goes the other way around - I've met women who aren't exceptionally good looking but have a great personality and that attracts me to them.

Physical things that attract me to a woman change all the time. Hair color isn't a big deal to me but I do like women who rock their natural hair color. I also like women who know how to dress up to go out but can do so modestly. It is very unattractive to me to see a woman drunk as hell and wearing something that barely covers her up. Which brings me to something else that attracts me to women - a woman who can be serious when need be and cut loose when appropriate. I don't mind the occasional really drunk night but I don't want to have to babysit every time she drinks. I also dislike girls who don't want their own space at all - I need my alone time and time with the guys so I would like a girl who needs the same but still wants to be together.


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Tough question there. Attraction is a very complex thing and it comes in different shapes. Sometimes I may get attracted to the nerdy girl I see on the bus because she has cute face, sometimes I get attracted to the hot toned girl in the gym. Well, anyways, the absolute female for me is a female who has the same interests as me(movies, gym, games, travels) so we can actually talk and enjoy the same activities together. I dont like chit chat and talking about other people, neither being pushed to do things I dont like(partying and clubbing.. meh). Now if you ask me physically what I prefer, body or face? Body all the way! I workout passionately and keep a strict diet, so it is the natural choice. But that doesnt mean I wont get attracted to women with a cute face and a mediocre body. After that I want a woman who is caring and loyal, thats it, thats the personality traits I love the most. Money is a plus :b, and so is brains. An average girl for me is fine  as long as she is not 500lbs, likes partying and is a *****.


----------



## thesteelsage (Nov 7, 2011)

I like a girl that takes care of herself. I don't like supermodel thin, and while fit is nice, I don't like athletic so much. Seeing a girl's abs and muscle definition is a turn off for for me.

I feel like a lot of people have such a ****ty lot in life that they give up on a lot of things. I think most "unattractive" people could take better care of themselves than they do but because they know that guys will never be clamoring for their number, they just don't take care of themselves. They don't eat right, they don't have good hygiene. It's sad.

The most beautiful girl I've ever seen, seriously, and a persistent breakout of sores on her face and a few scars, but still, she was the most beautiful person ever and I told her so. She didn't believe me, said I was either being nice or just lying.

Too sad.

The most beautiful person I've never met however is Katy Perry. Still, the girl mentioned above is more beautiful than Katy by several factors.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll know when I see someone if I am attracted to them.... that's the best answer I can give. For me it is nothing truly definitive regarding looks or personality. It is just what I see at that time that is intriguing to me.

Is the real question you are asking, "Am I the kind of girl that men are attracted to"? That cannot be answered by a forum who all have different generalities on what they find attractive of women.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Guys like whatever you like to be.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like for them to have similar interests, be nice, also loyalty and a sense of humor are good. As far as looks go I'm not super picky as long as their not really overweight i just don't dig that look, can't help it. Shy or not shy doesn't matter to me. Its hard to apply a label to what i like because my tastes are pretty broad but i'd say "an introverted average girl" would cover a lot of ground.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Weird sense of humor. Smart, but not a snob. Easy-going, comfortable with herself, and shares some of my interests, but not all of them exactly, so there's room for honest debate.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Duuuh. Hot girls.

Next??


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The kind that don't give me the time of day.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll try to describe my "dream girl" as i've actually found a lot of them in real life actually.

Brunette with brown or blue eyes. Above average in height. Not too thin but not too fat (average body), athletic body is nice too a plus if she's not afraid to get dirty outside. I dont care for Women who wear dresses or skirts much, for some reason a Women who likes to wear pants I seem to prefer but clothes dont matter much. But I do like when they are not afraid or embarassed to show their body (like in a bathing suit) I like women who are fairly smart and at least graduated High school. if they were drop outs that doesnt show responsibility. Someone who also is a hard worker when they have to be but also likes to have simple fun and find fun in going out and things at home. Would be nice if they knew how to cook (I cook and it would be fun to cook together). 

Personality: Fun,caring/kind,spontaneous,smart,talkative,active,responsible. I have fallen for women who act ditsy and crave attention and flirt with a bunch of guys, but thats because they feel like they need to act like that to get guys and I feel bad for them and I wish they had dated me I would accept them for who they are.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

From my profile:

Turn Ons: Maturity, wisdom, patience, refinement 
Turn Offs: Giggling, pouting, playing coy, "bubbliness", "sassiness", "randomness"

I'm straight.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

To answer this question I am 40 years younger and single.OK?

Well-endowed. A bit chubby. Can laugh at herself. Educated. Kind. A bit spiritual would be a bonus. Hasn't been treated badly by men before. 

Pause.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

It's hard to answer this question because I'm attracted to so many different types of girls! My current crush is a bubbly redhead who is a year younger than me, and my old crush was a quiet brunette who wore glasses. I like blondes and brunettes and Asian and "emo" girls and popular and quiet girls and sporty/athletic girls... the list goes on.

But all my crushes have had one thing in common: they don't put others down. I hate a gossipy girl with jealously and hatred in her heart. As long as you're not grossly overweight and you put effort into your appearance and you're not stuck-up and mean, then there's a 90% chance I'll be attracted to you and want to be your boyfriend. Oh and by the way, "putting effort into your appearance" doesn't mean you have to look like Jessica Alba. It just means that it looks like you care about your appearance; you brush your teeth, shave your legs, do your hair, maybe put on a tight shirt. 

I hope that's helpful!


----------



## Wrexx (Apr 8, 2010)

Varies wildly from guy to guy but as a general rule most just like a pretty face and a personality that isn't abrasive. If you wanna get specific I guess I just like "normal" girls, like just cute downplayed girls. Also intelligence is a huge turn on


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I couldn't have articulated it 35 years ago, but I've always been fascinated by women who seem to be contradictions. Someone I peg as sweet or "soft" who turns out to be a hardass, or vice versa, someone projecting a tough exterior who isn't so tough, as examples. 

Physically, I've never had a type. Red hair with green eyes and a few freckles is an ideal I formed forever ago, but I've never liked that type to the exclusion of anyone else.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i know what i like physically, personality or character is a different story since i have not known many females around my age. i only know one that's my age, and i don't feel like asking her what are her characteristics - it just sounds awkward.

i like slender women. as far as physical attributes are - i like the shoulder length hair, either curly or straight. hair buns are nice, too. they don't necessarily have to be athletic. this is a tough question. i would post pics of examples, but it might alienate some readers or make them feel out of place.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Guys like whatever you like to be.


I concur!


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Guys like whatever you like to be.


Not in my experience.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

The totally butch chick 
or
supper femmie, ginger.

..


----------



## Opethfan7 (Oct 28, 2011)

I would say my overall preference is generally Brunettes. I am a short, athletic/thin guy so I generally prefer smaller to average sized women, I guess. Although at times I have been attracted to women taller than me. I also like women with piercings and tats(as long as it's tasteful) as well. Aside from physical attributes, I really like women with great hearts who like serving others and of course a great sense of humor.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Pretty face, well endowed, yet still athletic (firm, toned backside and tall). Also intelligent and funny. The physical aspects are not as important as personality, but, that being said, I wouldn't date someone I wasn't physically attracted to. Guys are visual so it would be a total buzzkill if we got into bed with a girl we aren't sexually attracted to.

Note: I am 6'5" so that may partially explain my attraction to tall girls.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

there is one rule that trumps all others: *a girl cannot be overweight*.

I don't mean she needs to be stick-thin, but being at a healthy level goes a long way with men. The rest comes down to sharing common interests. for an average guy, this likely includes:

1) interest in sports (especially playing sports--whatever it may be. even tennis)
2) interest in computers or gaming
3) smokes pot
4) cooks well (especially if she can make food that her guy likes)
5) can express her opinions without making a guy guess her "hints" (guys understand bluntness much better than subtlety)
6) is open about talking sex (nothing excites a relationship more than the proximity of sexual relations. If you look, or sound, like sex is alien to you--or worse, if it's a sin--the chances of keeping a guy interested in you get very, very small.

or, to conclude this in another way:* if a girl doesn't like sports, doesn't like video games, is lost about computers, is against drugs/alcohol, can't cook, and is shy about sex and speaking her mind*, then you have an uphill battle on your hands (at least when it comes to the initial contact and first vital moments)

...but, that's my opinion.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Rofl.

Loads of people don't like sports or drugs.


----------



## Opethfan7 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't like sports and drug use is just a no-no. Alcohol in moderation is fine by me.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Someone with a nice tush.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

I've always been attracted to girls who display some out-of-the-norm traits. If a girl is socially awkward or have intelectual and artistic interests, if she has an unique sense of fashion, soft voice or is sweet, she will catch my eye.
If she acknowledges my presence and doesn't treat me like a freak because I'm shy, then the attraction will turn into a crush.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

race/ethnicity: 
-I don't really have a type, I see stunning girls from all races. 

physical traits: 
-at least 5'3" or just not too short. 
-takes care of her body so she can't be overweight nor underweight. 
-I'd like a nice normal butt at least and nice legs. 
-A cute face is enough for me

personality traits; 
-down to earth
-vulnerable
-nice, but not too nice
-can hang with my male friend
-talks a lot to compensate for my quietness

Interests;
-as long as we share some things in common


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I like a girl with dark hair, some form of tan or olive skin, race does not seem to make a difference. 

As for personally, I am finding I like a girl with good morals, their life together and either outgoing or at least 100% at ease around me.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm attracted to a girls personality. I want a girl that's interested to me. A girl that treats me as if I'm the most important part of her life. I could have an awesome conversation with a really hot girl and flirt with her but if she isn't interested in me in that way then in the end I've accomplished nothing.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I like a shy girl, who'll blush if I compliment them. I don't know why. I think it's because I'm very shy myself and I like a girl who understands what it's like.
Also, being very insecure about myself, I like a girl who'll remind me that I make them happy. If I _do_ make them happy that is. I don't expect to be praised or anything, but I like the occasional reminder that I'm making her life better in some way. If I am.
But then again, if I'm not making her happy, and I'm not making her life better, the relationship would be pointless, so I'd like her to tell me if that's the case.
Also, I like a girl who's into cuddles.

I think I've found all that.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice.
Sweet.
Caring.
Pretty. ( Covers A Wide Range )
Funny.
I Love Gothic Girls.
Affectionate.
Non Smoker.
Non Drug User.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Micronian pretty much summed it up. If a girl is too overweight, she is not going to get a guy. Period. Weight is something a girl needs to deal with. I realize some people have low metabolism, but they need to accept it and figure out a way to stay in shape.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Uranium said:


> Micronian pretty much summed it up. If a girl is too overweight, she is not going to get a guy. Period. Weight is something a girl needs to deal with. I realize some people have low metabolism, but they need to accept it and figure out a way to stay in shape.


Oh Hell no. Like a third of Americans are overweight. It's not like all of those people are single and forever alone. People have different tastes. Yeah, there aren't as many people who prefer or even like overweight people, but it still doesn't rule them out.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

They must drink earl grey tea, enjoy playing lawn bowls and be under 100 years of age.


----------



## nothingness2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Drunk...yeah drunk!


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I crush hard on the ones who completely ignore me. I don't know why. It's just so puzzling why she seems so disinterested. It makes me want to get to know her and change her mind. If a chick just turns around and walks away while I'm in midsentence, then I'll know I found my wife.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shy girls with glasses. The glasses aren't so important really, but it seems to be the case more often than not anyway, and they're sooo cute! :b


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Micronian said:


> there is one rule that trumps all others: *a girl cannot be overweight*.
> 
> I don't mean she needs to be stick-thin, but being at a healthy level goes a long way with men. The rest comes down to sharing common interests. for an average guy, this likely includes:
> 
> ...


Ugh, so untrue...

And such a shame to see people actually believe this. :no

It doesn't matter in the slightest what the girl likes, approves of, her looks, or even her personality, I believe love can and most likely will come to most, regardless of who you are, self confidence really IS key, and it's not like it's all that hard to find is it? This "uphill battle" thing is complete BS, believing in it only shows how weak minded and influenced from idiots someone is.

Yes Micronian, that is your opinion, definitely not fact...

Doesn't matter who the girl is, all that matters is that your attracted to/like her. Don't make it so hard, relationships shouldn't be difficult at all, simple as...

btw, chubby girls are the SEX. :b


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Ugh, so untrue...
> 
> And such a shame to see people actually believe this. :no


I don't care about any of those besides being against drinking. I don't need a holy preacher telling me how to live my life.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Uranium said:


> Micronian pretty much summed it up. If a girl is too overweight, she is not going to get a guy. Period. Weight is something a girl needs to deal with. I realize some people have low metabolism, but they need to accept it and figure out a way to stay in shape.


lol wow, the mindset of some people... It really is laughable. :|

Pretty shallow dontcha think? But I guess that word doesn't mean much anymore, most people are shallow nowadays, apparently.... Not gonna get a guy simply for that fact? Ha, just laughable... :roll


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> lol wow, the mindset of some people... It really is laughable. :|
> 
> Pretty shallow dontcha think? But I guess that word doesn't mean much anymore, most people are shallow nowadays, apparently.... Not gonna get a guy simply for that fact? Ha, just laughable... :roll


There is something so irritating about the tone of this post. Not the poster, just the tone. Maybe it's the roll-eyes smiley; that guy corrupts every paragraph he gets into. Maybe I'm an "ageist" too. I try to appreciate everyone's input, but do you have enough experience to speak in statements like you are? Do you two even have the same thing in mind when you say "overweight?"


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

To me, physicality doesn't matter at all, it just doesn't, simple as that. The girl could be the ugliest girl in the world and I could still like/love her. Of course, a cute girl would be somewhat of a plus, but at the end of the day, it doesn't matter at all.

I'm attracted to someone cause I am, I just am, I can't even explain why... Maybe cause the girl would be someone very important to me? That in itself is worth a LOT, something I would want, someone important to me, someone to love. Just that is attractive to me, lol, just ANY girl pretty much, someone capable of love...

Someone attractive as a person, not as a model, that's what I'm attracted to, not an outgoing girl with amazing personality, just someone to love, simple as.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> To me, physicality doesn't matter at all, it just doesn't, simple as that. The girl could be the ugliest girl in the world and I could still like/love her. .


This is really doubtful.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

jamesd said:


> This is really doubtful.


I agree. I think he might agree with me too, even though I'm agreeing with a fellow disagree-er.

I know what it's like to suddenly adore someone's looks after discovering their personality, but to _romantically_ like someone in spite of their looks? I don't know about that. I get it so long as the stage is intact where their physicality grows on you, but without that stage don't you just end up with a friend?

But people have said such things before. For some reason I only tend to believe it when the person is older.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

jamesd said:


> This is really doubtful.


How so? You don't know me, you don't know what kind of guy I am...

It's a very possible thing, to me. Apparently not anyone else though, which is a shame.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I think there's just a worry in many of our minds that people go overboard with the "personality is all that matters!" thing. I would feel better about people saying attraction is all that matters. If you're attracted you're attracted. What's there to do about it? But to claim that you fully understand that process, that you know it was strictly someone's personality or whatever else, that just seems presumptuous.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I prefer tanned blonds or pale white skinny brunettes. 

Also, medium to tall in height.


----------



## semiserious (Jan 8, 2009)

For some reason, the really outgoing, popular ones. The feelings aren't usually mutual.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

simple ,good at heart , little shy,generous,religeous, makes me happy


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

a girl that shares my interests, has an interesting mind and likes me for who i am.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

*Personality:*
Shy
Sense of humor (an adorable laugh to go along with that is a bonus)
Honest
Loyal
Compatible musical taste

*Physical:*
Nice skin (tanned or pale - makes no difference)
Cute smile
Dark hair
Soft, delicate features (eg. small hands, feet)
Body wise - athletic to average


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

A genuine sweetheart. Animal lover. Ambitious. Naive, but not to a fault. Loves being naughty when the mood strikes.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Skylaishot said:


> To me, physicality doesn't matter at all, it just doesn't, simple as that. The girl could be the ugliest girl in the world and I could still like/love her. Of course, a cute girl would be somewhat of a plus, but at the end of the day, it doesn't matter at all.
> 
> I'm attracted to someone cause I am, I just am, I can't even explain why... Maybe cause the girl would be someone very important to me? That in itself is worth a LOT, something I would want, someone important to me, someone to love. Just that is attractive to me, lol, just ANY girl pretty much, someone capable of love...
> 
> Someone attractive as a person, not as a model, that's what I'm attracted to, not an outgoing girl with amazing personality, just someone to love, simple as.


Looks always matter because it would difficult to kiss someone you're not attracted to. Then they'd just be friends.

The good thing is that most women look naturally attractive to men, and vice versa. But with that large pool of attractive people, and with men being so visual--plus, the haste that modern society makes us function in--it can be easy to overlook the "right" person. We only have a few moments--minutes, possibly even seconds--to take note of potential partners that we encounter. So you have to catch their eye. Being overweight does not catch a man's eye and attraction takes a little more time (and there may not be that much time).

And, skylaishot, I used to think like you do. But after a while, I discovered that those feelings of "love" and vulnerability are pretty much equal with anyone when the lights are down and the two people are in bed. The difference-maker is lifestyle. If lifestyle isn't compatible then a relationship is not going to work.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> To me, physicality doesn't matter at all, it just doesn't, simple as that. The girl could be the ugliest girl in the world and I could still like/love her. Of course, a cute girl would be somewhat of a plus, but at the end of the day, it doesn't matter at all.
> 
> I'm attracted to someone cause I am, I just am, I can't even explain why... Maybe cause the girl would be someone very important to me? That in itself is worth a LOT, something I would want, someone important to me, someone to love. Just that is attractive to me, lol, just ANY girl pretty much, someone capable of love...
> 
> Someone attractive as a person, not as a model, that's what I'm attracted to, not an outgoing girl with amazing personality, just someone to love, simple as.


*Taken from your profile page. *

"Turn Ons
Oh, what an interesting forum! All right I'll play along...

1. For some reason I like my nose's perky and small.

2. I have a thing for "cute" looking girls, most guys go for ****ty/sexy girls, I like cute.

3. Short hair. Girls with short hair are so exotic you know, so outta the norm... I like that.

4. Girl with the same interests as me... At least one, gaming's a good one."


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Ugh, so untrue...
> 
> And such a shame to see people actually believe this. :no
> 
> ...


Great post! I read something like that and it gives me hope.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm attracted to natural beauty of course, fit and cute/pretty, nothing real specific.
Personality wise: sweet, caring, and calm, strong-minded and smart

I wish physical appearance didn't matter so much to me, but it does matter. Though I have to be attracted both physically and personality, not just one or the other.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm really into wider hips and butt, because that's where most of the action is..


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Uranium said:


> *Taken from your profile page. *
> 
> "Turn Ons
> Oh, what an interesting forum! All right I'll play along...
> ...


Like I said, cuteness is definitely a positive, but not needed at all. It's not like "Oh shes cute! She gets extra brownie points because of that!", no not at all... All those things would be good, but the girl without all those things would still have the chance of being attractive, to me. Just depends on if shes got the "winning factor" or not. If a girls cute I'm mostly like "Oh shes good looking... Well, cool!". Ya know? It's not like cuteness is a huge deal...

I'd appreciate it if you stopped with that, I never said you could post that here did I? That's from months ago, that's outdated now...

I've grown up a bit. :b


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tender and kind with a sharp edge, headstrong, passionate, makes me laugh, not a party animal, but has a high libido. Sharing my interests is a big plus, though I realize not too many women are into the same music as me, for example.

I much prefer women with curves and would rather date a woman who is overweight, than I would a stick thin girl, though it's not something i'd base the final decision on. It's much better when there's more to hold, imo. I also have a weakness for black and red hair, though I love all hair colors, and chocolate brown or grey eyes can really put a spell on me.

As long as she lets me make my music, doesn't try to change my appearance, and all that, i'm happy.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beautiful ones in general lol

Among beautiful women I like the ones who are smarter than me.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Girls with tattoos and piercings. Loves metal and industrial music. Have a keen intellect and know how to talk philosophy in bed. Is not all about sex. And can have fun and be herself without putting up a facade.

Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i like the sweet and innocent and the girl next door type. just genuinely kind and who is also goofy and silly. intelligent and passionate. enjoy the same interests as i do. i'm attracted to girls who seem like they would make a great mother.

physically i'm drawn to femmes but more casual femmes. personally, if i see a femme girl in a sundress and tending to a child i'd just melt.


----------

